# Over weight goofy looking little guy but he does the job!



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

A new friend. Hes short. Hes fat. He is "shapes". A little roach backed? But he has the biggest heart and the best attitude. I have been a horse snob for years but oddly enough he won me over instantly. I paid far to much for him in this market but I have a feeling he is the little guy with the heart of gold.
He is the new training buddy for the horses that are "in training" - His job is to lead the way down the trail, into creeks, streams, rivers and ponds, pony down roads and remain level headed when a young'in blows up on the trail next to him. He is certainly easy to feed :lol: (And he is very sad to inform you, he is on a diet). 

Critique away! 
And also, since I can see his faults, the bigger question. Mustang or Quarter Horse? He is 14.1hh.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh my. He is a chunk, isn't he? Haha, no hard keeper here!

I think the fact that his head is so refined makes him look even more disporportional than he is. He appears to have solid conformation though, under all of that. Can't wait to see him minus about 100 pounds! xD

I can't nitpick at him without some better pictures though. If possible, make sure that he's squared up, and that you aren't taking the pictures from an angle. Imagine a little box around his body, and try to get him into it for the picture. Two side views, one of his butt (tail braided or held out of the way) and one of his front (chest to hoof) should suffice.

Sure seems like a sweet boy though! I'm guessing QH just because of that large behind of his, and the big, brawny shoulders. I'll leave that to the experts though.


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

What a beautiful horse!! I love his stripes on his front legs
As for his conformation, I am definitely no expert, but from these pictures, I don't see a roach, but an under developed topline. He really does have a big motor- Looks like he has a lot of power. Love him!


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Look at all that cobwebbing over his withers and the zebra stripes - cute! He is a chunk, but I bet if he's working with the youngsters lots he'll turn out to be a pretty decent looking guy in no time. I'd work on getting him to carry himself and build up that top line - it'll even him out a lot more in the back, and get him lifting that belly up too.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I love him and I would go with QH because hes so thick. LOL Now when he looses a little of the extra weight my opinion may change. ; )


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks! He is a cutie and very solid. Big motor, yes, hes quick and can get off the line in a real big hurry (shockingly despite the weight!) Very sweet to, neighs to us all the time and follows me everywhere. He is always up for a job!

Sorry, I guess they aren't the best critique photos. I chose the ones that he looks best in. Will post the side shots tomorrow when I am back on the computer.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

The first thing I thought when I saw his head and neck was "Morgan". He's such a handsome guy and I can't wait to see new pictures when he's all toned and fit. His color is just lovely... probably one of the nicest I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm these pictures aren't great either they are from the day he came home. But here you go!


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd say QH, but you never know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll guess old style Quarter Horse, like Clabber. What a tank! :lol: I like him.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd say QH because he's not a mustang without a brand, at least imo.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

To critique your gelding with such a great attitude is a worthless enterprise. I'm delighted to see all of that striping! _(Do we have a thread here for Dunn horse owners?)_ I see ALL QH in him. That slightly-Roman nose gives him the ability for high air intake, and I LIKE that a lot. TOO many people have bred that OUT of horses thinking (PC) that it doesn't make for a pretty head. But, if you look at really old photos of American bred horses you see Roman noses frequently. The only criticism is that he is a _little_ sway-backed, but you didn't tell us his age. Congratulations, he's a keeper!! =D


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He appears to have a short-ish back, which is always a great thing to have. I'm not really seeing sway; but that doesnt mean he isn't. With all of that extra lovin' on him, it's a bit hard to tell xD

I think he has the potential for a good topline. His withers and shoulder angle are nice, and his neck ties in pretty well. And I just LOVE the face. It gives him so much personality.

I'm still sticking with QH.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Corporal said:


> To critique your gelding with such a great attitude is a worthless enterprise. I'm delighted to see all of that striping! _(Do we have a thread here for Dunn horse owners?)_ I see ALL QH in him. That slightly-Roman nose gives him the ability for high air intake, and I LIKE that a lot. TOO many people have bred that OUT of horses thinking (PC) that it doesn't make for a pretty head. But, if you look at really old photos of American bred horses you see Roman noses frequently. The only criticism is that he is a _little_ sway-backed, but you didn't tell us his age. Congratulations, he's a keeper!! =D


i personally <3 roman noses! but i think the head has to match the body. a roman nose on an otherwise "delicate" animal looks funny. 

this guy is super cute with his convex face!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am fat and out of shape and I am still beautiful..........

Lol. Nice horse. If he is half as good you say on trails, I think any of us would be proud to ride him.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He appreciates the compliments. I feel he is a diamond in the rough. I cannot wait to see him as he looses his goofy chubby shapes. He does have a very short back, which is excellent. 
You cannot see in the pictures but his muscles will need work. His bottom neck muscle is HUGE from all of the fighting with his rider he has been doing for years. (Harsh bit to low in his mouth, improper saddle fit set to far back tipping forward jabbing into is shoulders, un-educated riders neck reining only with a hand way up in the air from what I saw - It wasn't "his" fault he was arguing) And he can turn left but not right. His neck does not turn right real far. He has a chiropractor coming out and we have been doing a lot of massages and flexing work. He is loosening up and really enjoying the light snaffle bit and lots of circles, sideways, flexing.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

Courtney said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw his head and neck was "Morgan".


Not with that nose! I guess it shows up more in the later pictures, though.

Anne


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well it sounds like he's in a much better situation than he was. Keep us updated!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely a quarter horse. Pretty pretty boy! Under all that chub is some good conformation (I'm guessing LOL)!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think he is adorable. Looks QH to me. Slightly sway back or could be slight roach under that. Biscuit has a slight roach back that is apparent when I got him and not so apparent now that he is a chunky bunky. 

Hubby's Foundation QH, Sarge, has a short back and OMG he has the most beautiful slow lope that I have ever seen. Short and chunky is a quarter horse trait and so is the sweet nature. Sounds like you have a gem...and a good steady trail horse is worth their weight in gold. 

Can't wait to see more of him.


----------

